# Need Some Help



## jentaighmeg (Dec 2, 2021)

Today I did 6 deliveries in about a 4 hour tour. I rejected a few jobs offered. I specifically remember three $2.00 jobs and one $3.00 job. I also turned down a number of jobs offered that were way over on mileage for the amount offered. 

When I opened my in box in the app upon reaching home I found this note waiting for me.

When couriers repeatedly reject trip requests, everything slows down. Restaurants wait longer for food to be picked up, customers wait longer for their orders to be delivered, and other couriers often have to travel farther on each trip.

Couriers who accept most of the requests they receive help improve the Uber Eats experience for everyone on the platform. So pickup and dropoff addresses will now be shown up front only to those who accept at least 5 out of every 10 trip requests.

*Don’t worry—you’ll still be able to see the full earnings amount, even if you’ve lost access to upfront addresses.*​ Not all couriers in your city will be receiving this message or seeing these changes, because we’re still testing them. That’s why your opinion is so important. Please help us by sharing your feedback here.

Has anyone else received a message like this in their area? So now we have to agree to an order without knowing the pickup or drop off location? That's nuts! I dont want to drive excess miles to pickup and/or drive excess miles to drop off. AND, they probably will stack the orders too!

Help! How to handle the above? I did leave them a comment that I am 78 years old and can not drive into high crime areas. I always avoid orders taking me into bad areas. But there is so much more involved in what they sent me. 

Again. has anyone else receive this and how do I (we) handle it?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jentaighmeg said:


> When I opened my in box in the app upon reaching home I found this note waiting for me.
> When couriers repeatedly reject trip requests, everything slows down.


Screw them. It’s their problem not yours, don’t even respond to their bullshit. You will not benefit yourself by accepting money-losing pings. Just do the best you can trying to cherry-pick those pings that put profit into your pocket. If you accept an order that tries to steer you into a ghetto, cancel for safety reasons.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

For someone claiming to be 78 and just barely joined UP, and is claiming to have received a note in the app and copied and pasted that into a post here, and claim to have done 4 orders in 4 hours for a whopping $9, something smells.

If you happen to live in an area next to or near a high crime area, you have to accept the fact that doing a gig like UberEats or DoorDash or such that you are going to get orders into near areas. 

Doing UberEats or DoorDash or such is a Gig-Work as an independant contractor and as such, yes, there is more to it than most people care to think about or admit.

If this is for real, then I would suggest you take a step back and think if this is something you really want to be doing. You do have to spend time reading all the pages and pages of small fine print that you so readily agreed to.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just had a flashback to “Such as…” Miss America. 😂

As for the TS - I feel you. I, too, have to cherry pick well beyond price/mile. Having location taken away is something that would really affect me. It’s THE reason I’m not updating my app - I think they must’ve included this option in the new version. I’m pretty sure I decline more than 5/10.

There’s really not much we can do, short of declining the offers once you see it’s going to an area you would like to avoid. Which Uber will find impacts them way worse. Our only hope is that they quickly realise it doesn’t solve their problems and stop this stupid experiment.

So I’m afraid I can offer you only my support. Hang in there!


----------



## jentaighmeg (Dec 2, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Screw them. It’s their problem not yours, don’t even respond to their bullshit. You will not benefit yourself by accepting money-losing pings. Just do the best you can trying to cherry-pick those pings that put profit into your pocket. If you accept an order that tries to steer you into a ghetto, cancel for safety reasons.


But, by the time I know that I am being sent to a high crime area I will have accepted the food from the restaurant. Is there a facility in the app to cancel AFTER you have possession of the food? What do I do with the food? Discard it?

Appreciate any advice.

Tim


----------



## jentaighmeg (Dec 2, 2021)

BigJohn said:


> For someone claiming to be 78 and just barely joined UP, and is claiming to have received a note in the app and copied and pasted that into a post here, and claim to have done 4 orders in 4 hours for a whopping $9, something smells.


Big John:

Thanks for your response. I don't claim to be 78. I am 78. I joined the Uber Team for something to do and have been enjoying it so far. The four hour tour paid $40 not $9. Not sure where you got the $9 from unless you are referring to the jobs I declined. I apologize for not explaining more thoroughly that they were refused jobs.

Any insight you can provide on how to avoid being forced into accepting 5 jobs I probably dont want until I can get declining privileges back will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Take it as a compliment, Tim. Kudos for being so on top of things and so… _hungry_, if you know what I mean. I envy you in a good way.

But unfortunately I think Uber can pretty much do what they want here. I’m right there with you and terrified they’ll do the same.

Do they at least still show distance? Is there a way you can go by that?


----------



## jentaighmeg (Dec 2, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Do they at least still show distance? Is there a way you can go by that?


No, they show only the pay out (uber pay plus suggested tip total).

Today was my first day under this new rules. I got the message on my screen about half way through my 4 hour shift: "no more pickup locations or addresses showing delivery location." 

Eventually, I went offline and drove back to my favorite "hot spot" and then went back online. There were a few low ball deliveries I refused but the three jobs I did accept were in the $6 to $10 range. All of those were only a mile or so from my location! I did $48 today whereas I had only $40 yesterday. So, a little better. My miles were the same as yesterday because one of the ones I chose first in the tour was way, way, downtown. So then I had to drive back to my favorite site to sit after I got the denied addresses notice. Wasted miles deadheading but I was getting offered only mediocre pay for long mile jobs which I kept refusing.

I keep rereading this to find a way to improve the sentence structure and syntax but I am just too tired right now to do any better. Hope you can understand what I am writing.

Thanks for the response and kind words.

tim


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Tim, next time a delivery request comes in and doesn't show the required info try [completely] shutting down the app and restarting it before accepting. I've had a few on different occsions that didn't provide any location info, and shutting down and restarting the app corrected it (for that delivery), although I didn't get the passive aggressive note beforehand. I'm just curious if that would work here.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its called modern day slavery. 

They trick and bully you into using you to lose money for everyone. Its alot like a permanent high school society for grown ups, you're working hard but no real payoff here.

$40 for 4 hours is less than minumum wage, in most places, after your delivery expenses.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They can't cut the delivery fare any lower so they are resorting to desperation. I won't even order from them as a customer anymore. They keep sending me offers 50% off your next two orders, $20 off any order $25 or more. No thanks.


----------



## Jewels1401 (Mar 9, 2021)

jentaighmeg said:


> Today I did 6 deliveries in about a 4 hour tour. I rejected a few jobs offered. I specifically remember three $2.00 jobs and one $3.00 job. I also turned down a number of jobs offered that were way over on mileage for the amount offered.
> 
> When I opened my in box in the app upon reaching home I found this note waiting for me.
> 
> ...


I also got that notice! They have blocked my access to pick up and drop off. All I see is the time. I was just asked if I enjoy working for Uber and this was my reply: 


> Your premise was always take the requests you want. Never a problem. Now however you have taken to punishing us because we do not want to pick up lowball requests and Walmart requests. You do not stop to think of our time and car expenses when you offer us a $2.00 order. A gallon of gas here in Nevada is just under $4.00. The Walmart issue has many draw back for us as drivers.
> 1). it’s very time consuming and we are all about time, if we are to make money.
> 2). You never tell us up front the amount of groceries or what the items are we will pick up. Some have picked up large TV’s.
> 3). We have to climb 3 flights of stairs sometimes and having to bring bags of groceries or cases of water up to those homes can be extremely hard on people like myself who have asthma or other health issues.
> ...


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Jewels1401 said:


> I also got that notice! They have blocked my access to pick up and drop off. All I see is the time. I was just asked if I enjoy working for Uber and this was my reply:


I agree with everything you said, but unfortunately that will likely fall on deaf ears, if a human actually reads it. They have no concern for the drivers, nor are they concerned about how much they are screwing us over. We are just there to build their premise so we can be replaced with self driving cars, which is ultimately all they want.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

So, with UE, you have to accept 50%......with Uber X which is what I drive, it is 85% to see time and direction of the trip on the ping request.

My AR is usually below 85% anyways, as the general rule has always been, to only go X number of minutes away to pick up someone. Never, ever, break that rule, and you'll be OK. Going back to your hotspot is the right approach. Trial and error, as well as some legwork on the ground helps.

Mine is 10 minutes away. I don't know where the pax is going, or for how long, but, I didn't kill myself getting there to find out.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You will not benefit yourself by accepting money-losing pings.


While I firmly agree with Uber's Guber, as I usually do, I think you are also in the wrong delivery area. Cherry picking is one thing but you should not be in a part of your market where a majority of your customers are ungrateful people or low income where they barely tip. In reality, you would not be receiving $2 and $3 offers all day if customers were tipping $5 to $7 or more on every order. In the area I work, it is more "well to do". We call this "Pleasantville". I rarely take orders to New Jack City and if I do, I turn off new offers before I return.

I have never received this message because while yes I do reject a lot of BS orders, I am still working all day and also taking some of those orders offered. Uber does have a point, hate to say, if you keep rejecting and rejecting. Why are you out working if you keep rejecting? If the area you are working in is making you waste time while you wait around, move to another area and try that.


----------



## biznizbodniz (Nov 3, 2020)

Not telling me where the pickup is or the destination? Another decline.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jentaighmeg said:


> Appreciate any advice.


Really Tim?

OK, you asked for it.

We are living in a time where labor is sold at premium rates.
Can you read? Follow simple instructions?
Show up to work on time, sober, teeth brushed and ready to work?

Then you COULD make $15 an hour, easy. 
Depending on where you are, and any additional skills above what I listed above, you could make more. 

Get a job. Start a career.
You are giving it away, for pennies.


----------

